# Deer legs. What to do, what to do?



## backyardboss (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi all,

I posted this in another similar thread but figured I'd start another to see if it would generate a few answers or responses. If an Admin wants to merge the two that is fine, I'm just looking for a little visibility as I gotta do something with this stuff.

so here's the story:

I was given a couple legs last evening from a neighbor with a too full freezer and he's  leaving town for a week. Now what do I do with them?

They came from a 6 pt'er and was around 155 I think he said, if that helps describe what I now have.

They're skinned and "cleaned" a bit, obviously, but is there any specific further prep that needs to be done? Silver skin or trimming? that kind of thing? It's still bone in, do I need to bone it and tie it up?

They are buried under a big bunch of ice so haven't spent a lot of time with them just yet.

And beyond that, how about cooking them? I've read a hot cook for as little as an hour and a half. Then others, lthat say 225 for a good long smoke.

Do I shoot for a rare/medium/well target or does this cut need to by done through and through like an 8 hour cook or something? What IT?

ANY help with these "things" (lol) would be greatly appreciated. I've gotta get 'em in the box today at some point, he needs his cooler back!


----------



## gamehawg (Dec 2, 2013)

How long since it was killed?  

Which legs?  

Assuming its fresh and not frozen.

Get it out of the ice, dry it as best you can and get in a  fridge, a pellicle will form that will help with the next step.  You can leave it uncovered in fridge up to 2 weeks so you have time to plan.


----------



## backyardboss (Dec 2, 2013)

gamehawg said:


> How long since it was killed?
> 
> Which legs?
> 
> ...


Okay, thanks for that heads up. They are the foreleg and shanks, I guess you'd call it, or simply the front legs. He's taken the Hams and done a marinade for making jerky. So this was left and he can't deal with them right now.

I'll get this done in the next couple hours, after that where  do I take it? Anyone? I don't have a week or 2 or really any abundance of time as that Fridge is generally full all the time already also. Teenagers in the house.  haha.

Missed the other question- Fresh not frozen. Shot Thanksgiving morning. So, 4 days now. And kept in  a large bag, on ice in the cooler since. I just took possession last night.


----------



## gamehawg (Dec 2, 2013)

take a fine filet knife, dry em off and cut the entire surface area off.  Its usually silver skin and you can kinda get under it and skin it.  This minimizes any contaminents are removed.  have a rag next to you and clean the knife off as much as possible.  Then debone it and grind it into burger meat and use as you would ground meat.  taco meat or burgers or snack sticks.  You'll be lucky to get 4 to 5 lbs of meat as most of it is bone. 

He 'gave' you the bottom of the barrel meat but its still good for something. 

If the bullet went through either of them be very careful of fragments contaminating the opposite side, had to throw a few front shoulders away as bullet blew up going in and sprayed other side with lead. 

or you can filet it as above, cover with slivered onions and light seasoning wrap in foil and slow cook till 140 internal.

Not the best cut for anything but grind meat IMHO


----------



## backyardboss (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for the input and tip on cleaning them up. He did mention that his son got him in the shoulder, but only one took a hit. So it appears.

I had hoped to do something more than simply grinding it up for burger, but that's not a bad alternative if a whole smoke or something else isn't fit for this.

And in all fairness he did also give us one of the Tenderloins, marinated and cooked on his offset over charcoal and hickory. Good enough but a little tough. Good enough that it's mostly gone, but tough enough that I sliced it as thin as I could then braised it for some time in stock and red wine. Good flavor but a little chewy.

Lot to learn on my end!

Thanks again.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 2, 2013)

"SNACK STICKS" ....  mix a lil pork fat in and stuff it into snack sticks....  (if you have the means)


----------



## jeepdiver (Dec 2, 2013)

Gamehawg is right best thing is ground to burger or sausage.   I have had a ham that was marinated with itailian dressing several days then done in a crockpot with some beef broth all day that was actually really good.  I would think that would work with front shoulder.  I wouldn't smoke it since there wont be any fat to break down.  You could debone and tenderize it and do a quick sear to medium rare and it might not be bad


----------



## backyardboss (Dec 2, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> "SNACK STICKS" .... mix a lil pork fat in and stuff it into snack sticks.... (if you have the means)


I don't have a sausage attachment or whatever it would take to do them. Would like to be able to though.

It's sounding like even a long slow and low isn't going to make these what I'd hoped, which I'm not entirely sure what I'd hoped...

Was thinking maybe a couple hours of smoke then into a foil pan with broth and veggies, cover and let it braise and hopefully tenderize for another few hours. maybe then pull it and mix with some sauce(?).

Or I'll clean it up, give it a fine grind and maybe just do some crock pot Chili. lol.

Paralysis by analysis is setting in...


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 2, 2013)

Smoking the whole thing is an option. The legs are full of tendons and sinew so either you have to cut out with a knife or pull it out with a fork after cooking.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131091/front-leg-of-venison-whole


----------



## backyardboss (Dec 2, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Smoking the whole thing is an option. The legs are full of tendons and sinew so either you have to cut out with a knife or pull it out with a fork after cooking.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131091/front-leg-of-venison-whole


Thanks wC. I'm about to get cut off since my kids have ruined this computer.

after adding the bacon blanket, then how long was it, ballpark? just so I can be keeping track?

Thanks!


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 3, 2013)

I think it took around 4-5 hours. I watched the meat temp and pulled at 158-160. There is not a lot of meat but my nephew said it was very good. It is a tough piece of meat to do anything with.


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 3, 2013)

[h3]Venison Barbacoa  This is from Hank Shaw, website: Hunter.Angler.Gardner.Cook[/h3]
This is maybe the best recipe ever for the front shoulders of deer, which can be sinewy and tough to deal with. Cooking with this method really lets nature take its course, and all that connective tissue will dissolve and the meat will be super tender.

But it will still be really lean, so I add about 1/4 cup of lard, bear fat or duck fat to the shredded venison before I serve. You would use olive or vegetable oil. Of course, if you use fatty meats like beef or lamb or pork, you won’t need to do this.

Be sure to have lots of accompaniments for your barbacoa: It’s a base for a meal, the do-it-yourself construction of your tacos is more than half the fun!

You can buy chipotles in adobo in many supermarkets, and definitely in Latin markets or online. One more thing: This stuff reheats beautifully, so make a big batch.

_Serves 4 to 6._

Prep Time:  15 minutes

Cook Time:  3 hours, more or less

2 to 3 pounds venison, from the shoulder or legs
2 to 4 canned *chipotles in adobo*
1 red onion, chopped
5 garlic cloves, chopped
2 bay leaves
1 teaspoon smoked paprika (optional)
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1 teaspoon ground cloves
1 tablespoon kosher salt
½ cup lime juice
½ cup cider vinegar
1 quart beef or venison stock
1/4 cup lard or vegetable oil
Smoked salt (optional)
Cilantro, shredded cheese, sour cream, avocados and hot sauce for garnish
__________​
Put everything in a slow cooker or Dutch oven and cook, covered, until the meat falls off the bone, which will be between 2 hours (for many domestic meats and young deer) and 6 hours if you have a very old animal. If you use a slow cooker, set it to “high.” If you use a regular pot, put it into the oven set to 300°F.
Pull all the meat from the bones and shred with forks or your fingers. Stir in the lard and as much smoked salt as you want. You want the lard or oil to coat the shreds of meat. Pour over some of the juices from the pot and put the meat in a pan for the table. Serve with tacos, in a burrito or on a bun.


----------



## backyardboss (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks to everyone! First time giving something like this a shot (obviously) and lot's of good info from all. I now have an idea how to prep the thing, I'll let it air dry for a time in the fridge, then I think I'm going to try and combine some other ideas.

I like the idea of getting it smoked so it should release a little easier, but it appears if it goes too long, too well done it may turn to mush. So I'll shoot for around 160 or so, Thanks Wood cutter.

From there, This recipe sounds pretty amazing and is just the kind of thing my kids might really dive in on. So I'm going to get some smoke on it, clean it up a bit then into the crock pot it goes. I'll try to get some pics (though I'm terrible with that stuff) and will report back how the finished product comes out.

Many thanks again. We shall see!


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 3, 2013)

Anxious to see how it goes! I had Barbacoa tacos last night for the first time but it was beef! Very good though and this is a recipe that I filed and have yet to use myself so will be waiting for your report.


----------



## plj (Dec 3, 2013)

Im concerned that if whatever you prepare isnt really good, you'll be giving your family a negative impression of venison, which would really be a shame. Especially since you started out with a tough loin...   (I've never had a tough venison loin, it should have been VERY tender and flavorful... no offense but I'm wondering about the skill/experience of the preparer...)

Therefore the only thing I would consider doing with it is Chili. Ive never had a front shoulder that wasnt tough and sinewy, not great flavor.  Chili solves all of those, front legs always go into chili in my house.

Venison is fantastic, be careful that you dont turn your kids off it for life.


----------



## backyardboss (Dec 3, 2013)

plj said:


> Im concerned that if whatever you prepare isnt really good, you'll be giving your family a negative impression of venison, which would really be a shame. Especially since you started out with a tough loin...   (I've never had a tough venison loin, it should have been VERY tender and flavorful... no offense but I'm wondering about the skill/experience of the preparer...)
> 
> Therefore the only thing I would consider doing with it is Chili. Ive never had a front shoulder that wasnt tough and sinewy, not great flavor.  Chili solves all of those, front legs always go into chili in my house.
> 
> Venison is fantastic, be careful that you dont turn your kids off it for life.


i appreciate that, but we're okay on that front. They're all pretty adventurous eaters and aren't shy about telling Dad when  something is off the mark. Doesn't usually keep them from trying again, unless it's oysters for my daughter. haha

The neighbor that did the Tenderloins has been hunting and eating the stuff his entire life. I didn't get why the loin was tough and don't really think he did either. He marinated them in a good mix of spices and some soy/ Worcestershire type mix for about 3 days, so it had a good flavor. He then did it in his offset, but with only charcoal in the main chamber, over indirect heat of what he told me was 300 or so. Cooked it for a relatively short time to a rare/medium rare and pulled it off and let it rest for another 30-40 minutes.

I thought that sounded like a pretty good approach, do you see anywhere he went wrong there? I wouldn't think you'd want a long cook or smoke for a tenderloin, but is that the issue?

Another general question- the leg is now cleaned and patted dry, it's ready to go rest in the garage fridge to develop a little pellicle for the smoke. Question- Will this develop if covered in plastic wrap? I kind of thinking no, as the air needs to hit it, but thought I'd ask. Anyone?

As far as a batch of Chili goes that's my full proof fall back. If I don't like what comes out of the prep, that might be it's destiny. May try the recipe above with beef first to see the reaction. Always love a new recipe to cook.

As far as venison in general we've all had it plenty of times, lot's of hunters around here, many of them friends. This is simply my first run with a front leg and trying it out on the smoker.


----------



## jeepdiver (Dec 3, 2013)

Tough happens.  Had some backstrap last  week from a 90 pound doe that my sis-n-law killed that was cut up and marinated in wishbone for 2 days and fried.  It tasted great but was way tough for backstrap, even for a 200lb buck much less a small doe


----------



## backyardboss (Dec 3, 2013)

JeepDiver said:


> Tough happens. Had some backstrap last week from a 90 pound doe that my sis-n-law killed that was cut up and marinated in wishbone for 2 days and fried. It tasted great but was way tough for backstrap, even for a 200lb buck much less a small doe


dumb question, but backstrap = tenderloin? I know they come from the same area, but trying to glean as much info around here as I can. Don't sound so dumb that way...

And this was a 155# Buck, so that may have something to do with it?

Now, how about that pellicle, folks?


----------



## radio (Dec 3, 2013)

I would cut away the dried layer of silverskin covering the meat and separate the muscles with a sharp knife discarding any bloodshot meat from the bullet wound.  The larger parts of the muscle can be mighty good as roasts, smoked, sliced and fried or cut into chunks for stews and/or chili.  It would also make some kick butt sliced jerky!

I've never had a grinder but wouldn't hesitate to make some sausage if I did.  If you cut up the shoulders carefully, there is a lot of great meat on them and it would be (IMHO) a shame to grind the whole thing. If you had a whole deer, I can see grinding the shoulder meat though.  A word of advice here, be sure to cut away any fat as it is not like beef or pork and tastes pretty nasty when cooked on the meat


----------



## plj (Dec 3, 2013)

Backyardboss said:


> i appreciate that, but we're okay on that front. ...


Good to hear, sometimes its hard to tell where a person is coming from in a short post.

backstrap=tenderloin ... most people think so and use the words interchangeably. I think thats due to marketing, I think the meat industry has used terms to their advantage for quite a while. (Observe how meat is labeled in grocery stores, sometimes I cant figure out what something is!)

My understanding is that the tenderloin is underneath the backbone, inside of the abdominal cavity, and on a deer it is pretty small - about the diameter of a 50 cent piece, only 8" or so long. I think most people either leave it with the carcass or toss it into the grinder pile.

Backstrap is on top of the backbone, outside the abdominal cavity. On a 155 lb deer it would be about the size of the business end of a baseball bat, more than 2 feet long.

Maybe I'm missing something, but I've never worried about pellicle for smoked venison.  What bothered me was the ice, I was taught many years ago to never get the venison wet - if it has to go on ice be sure to keep it dry, dont wash it in the creek or with the hose, etc etc. The pellicle forms a natural protective barrier, water introduces problems. Anyhow at this point if its dry I'd just trim off the outside and smoke it!


----------



## bikenstein (Dec 3, 2013)

Like plj said the part most people call "tenderloin" is actually the backstrap or loin. Most people just cut it out by itself instead of makin chops, etc.. It is cut out and cooked whole usually from the ribeye to the sirloin and varies in tenderness throughout. The ribs, brisket and flank are most often discarded but are good to eat. I like the heart but haven't got brave enough to eat the liver or lights. Keep your meat dry and it is best aged at 34 to 38 degrees for at least a week. I just put mine in the fridge (the backstrap, tenderloin, or organ meat don't need it). I always braise mine and use bacon fat to keep from drying it out.


----------



## timberjet (Dec 4, 2013)

Ok here is what I did with my front legs this year. Boudin! I stewed 5 pounds of pork shoulder and 5 pounds of trimmed up venison. I did not have the liver or kidneys but was able to procure some chicken livers. I can't get enough of it. it is so good! You can find the recipe at Lets make sausage.com and it is Boudin recipe #1. That is the one I did and it is the bomb. Great way to get your feet wet in the world of sausage making too. I wouldn't expect those front legs to be much good to just cook. You could do jerky but I vote for boudin


----------



## backyardboss (Dec 4, 2013)

I kept and cleaned one leg, the other had clearly taken the shot and was pretty wrecked. Didn't feel like dealing with it and not sure what to look for/ what to not worry about. Not comfortable with that.

It was clear of almost any fat when I pulled it out of the bag. I patted it dry and cleaned away the silver skin and membrane, cut it mostly down to meat. It's in the fridge on a rack on a pan tented with foil to allow some air but not so anyone who opens the thing has a red leg staring at them...

I was going to give it a rub today and back in the fridge, then on the smoke tomorrow following Woodcutters (carvers?) method. 115 deg., then cover with a layer of bacon and cook til 160.

I'll give that a taste myself and see what we have, then either offer it up or mince if for chili or the Barbacoa recipe. .

That's my plan, am I'm stepping in something I shouldn't here?

Thanks all!


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 4, 2013)

I want you to try this.......or the Barbacoa recipe.....So "I" know how it goes.

As I said, I had my first Taco with Barbacoa the other evening and it was delicious but it was beef.

Anxious to see how it would be with venison.


----------



## backyardboss (Dec 4, 2013)

azbohunter said:


> I want you to try this.......or the Barbacoa recipe.....So "I" know how it goes.
> 
> As I said, I had my first Taco with Barbacoa the other evening and it was delicious but it was beef.
> 
> Anxious to see how it would be with venison.


Wellll, that may be enough for me to give Barbacoa a go. haha

Reading the ingredients I have a pretty good idea how it will taste and I think it would go over pretty well. I copied it to a blank page and printed it out already, it's sitting on the printer now.

We shall see. If I go that route I'll be certain to report back.

One question about the ingredients- 1/4 lard. Now, I know what lard IS, but where do you find it? Is that what  Crisco is? Don't think I really have a source for rendered fat otherwise.


----------



## biteme7951 (Dec 4, 2013)

Backyardboss said:


> dumb question, but backstrap = tenderloin? I know they come from the same area, but trying to glean as much info around here as I can. Don't sound so dumb that way...
> 
> And this was a 155# Buck, so that may have something to do with it?
> 
> Now, how about that pellicle, folks?


Backstrap = Loin.  Found on the outside of the ribcage.Think ribsteaks,chops., Loin roasts.

Tenderloin= Venison Filet Mignon.  Found on the inside of the ribcage. Only about 2" in diameter and very fragile and tender due to lack of those muscles gettiing much use.

When I get a deer the front shoulders are cubed and canned for later use like in beef and noodles, or quick sloppy joes. 

Barry.


----------



## backyardboss (Dec 4, 2013)

Yea, then these were most definitely the backstraps. They were each about 2 ft long, maybe a bit more and about a 3 inch diameter, maybe a bit more on at the butt end.

So, I guess that answers that. It was still plenty tasty, just couldn't figure how a tenderloin of ANYTHING could be tough.

But sliced thin, braised for a short while and served au jus it was still a fine meal.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 4, 2013)

Backyardboss said:


> Yea, then these were most definitely the backstraps. They were each about 2 ft long, maybe a bit more and about a 3 inch diameter, maybe a bit more on at the butt end.
> 
> So, I guess that answers that. It was still plenty tasty,* just couldn't figure how a tenderloin of ANYTHING could be tough.
> *
> But sliced thin, braised for a short while and served au jus it was still a fine meal.



If an animal is not allowed to complete the rigormortise cycle, while hanging, it will be very tough....  looking at venison...  24-36 hours for rigor to set in and 6-14 days until it is resolved....   temperature is a major factor.... warmer shorter time....

Effect of rigor mortis

Animal                                Time to onset of rigor                                             Time for resolution of rigor


Cattle                        12 - 24 hours                                                                   2 - 10 days  
Pig                             6 - 12 hours                                                                   1 - 2 days 
Lamb                          7 - 8 hours                                                                    1 day 
Turkey                       1/2 - 2 hours                                                                   6 - 24 hours 
Chicken                     1/2 - 1 hour                                                                     4 - 6 hours 
Rabbit                       12-20 hours                                                                      2-7 days 
Venison                       24 - 36 hours                                                                 6 - 14 days 

Looking at the above data, it becomes conclusive that the aging process is more crucial for animals which are older at the slaughter time (cattle, venison). Warm meat of a freshly slaughtered animal exhibits the highest quality and juiciness. Unfortunately there is a very narrow window of opportunity for processing it. The slaughter house and the meat plant must be located within the same building to be effective. Meat that we buy in a supermarket has already been aged by a packing house. If an animal carcass is cooled too rapidly (below 50° F, 10° C) before the onset of the rigor (within 10 hours), the muscles may contract which results in tough meat when cooked. This is known as “cold shortening.” To prevent this the carcass is kept at room temperature for some hours to accelerate rigor and then aged at between 30-41° F, (-1 - 5° C).


----------



## backyardboss (Dec 4, 2013)

Now that's an interesting bit of info.

I don't think this is the case here, but that's something I hadn't considered. Thanks for posting. Interesting.


----------



## backyardboss (Dec 16, 2013)

azbohunter said:


> [h3]Venison Barbacoa  This is from Hank Shaw, website: Hunter.Angler.Gardner.Cook[/h3]
> This is maybe the best recipe ever for the front shoulders of deer, which can be sinewy and tough to deal with. Cooking with this method really lets nature take its course, and all that connective tissue will dissolve and the meat will be super tender.
> 
> But it will still be really lean, so I add about 1/4 cup of lard, bear fat or duck fat to the shredded venison before I serve. You would use olive or vegetable oil. Of course, if you use fatty meats like beef or lamb or pork, you won’t need to do this.
> ...


Okay, update:

What I did from beginning to end. Took some Q-views along the way and the finished product came out pretty darn appealing. If I can ever figure out how to post pictures I'll bring 'em along for a show.

Got the ;leg out of the ice and out of the bag they were stored in. Rinsed them off, discarded the one per the suggestion of watching out for the wounded leg. Didn't want to mess with that.

I cleaned the one leg of silver skin and membranes as best I could, patted it dry. place it on a rack with a loose foil tent and into the fridge. Due to weather conditions ti remained in the Refridge (in garage and very cold) from Sunday til Thursday when the weather finally broke. Tuesday I had pulled the leg out and gave it a good rub with SPOG with a thin layer of squeeze butter on there first (trying to impart some additional moistness). Also added some ground Thyme and a splash of cayenne (not needed, at all!).

Got the MB XL up to around 250-265 (Santa doesn't bring the Maverick for a few more days...so still guesstimating a bit on temp), mix of hickory and Apple chunks, good looking smoke. Went 1 1/2 hour before checking on the fella, got to around 115 or so, and per WC suggestions laid a blanket of good quality store bought bacon on top for another flavor and moistness. incidentally, water in the after pan throughout. Added a bit more wood and left her alone.

4 more hours at around 250, got to an internal temp of 145-150. Removed, foil wrap and into cooler with towels. Allowed it to sit for around 2 hours there. Removed it and while it was pretty late at this point just did a taste test. Actually quite juicy, though a little rare. closer to the bone too rare, and too late for the smoker again. It had a VERY good flavor, though typically strong and a bit gamey (expected). I figured it would be too tough to simply serve as is or with sides etc.

So, into the refridge to cool. The following Saturday I finally had time to tackle the beast again, so assembled all my ingredients for the Barbacoa above. I used our trusty 6 QT slow cooker. Added all ingredients according to the recipe EXACTLY. For the one area of choice I used 3 cans of the Chipoltle's. I had cleaned the meat for the lower leg, so I dropped in the shoulder over the beef broth and onion beneath. Layered the lower leg meat and accompanying bacon over top that, covered with Chipoltles, and other ingredients, then poured remaining broth over that to mix.

Left it alone for around 4 hours cut off the Crock and left it to cool. Whole house smelled AMAZING. Cleaned out the one large bone and a bit, very tiny bit of leftover

tendon/sinew whatever it was. Gave it a stir and left it to cool completely. Pulled the meat from the pot and shredded,  following the rest of the directions above. Then into the refridge again.

Come Sunday, I am out at an event and hadn't even thought about dinner plans  or anything else. I simply received a text from my wife- "Really really good BUT SPICY! As in burn your mouth spicy". She's no wilting flower when it comes to heat either. So a bit of an uh, oh. I got around 6 lbs of this stuff will anyone eat it again?

Off to store to purchase some Cacique cream to cut the heat a bit more.

To this evening- Kids, what do you want for dinner? (14 YO daughter, 15 YO son). She pipes up- Can we have what we had last night, that Bambi stuff (hahaha, love that kid) you made? (YES, Someone else liked it!) Sure, can you ask your brother if he wants that too? His response- That would be amazing, yes! Thanks.

So, a two for two. I would consider this a pretty huge success, on a scale of 1- 10 Id have to rate the recipe and resulting entree around a 7, it's delicious to us, but would be a challenge for many I'm sure. I'd rate the response from my rather typical suburban kids a surprisingly great 8.5!

So anyway, long winded, but promised I'd report back. It has the consistency of a pot roast or pulled beef, good texture and a heat that hits the back of your tongue. Not overwhelming and the gamey flavor is actually a lot milder than the smell can be. 

I would recommend this as a great alternative for the rather inelegant shoulder portion and I think the addition of smoking the meat made a significant difference to the end product.

Many thanks to all for the advice and tutorial on how to deal with this for a first timer- and many Kudos to AZBO for recommending this dish. I can only  imagine it's unreal with pork or beef.

Now, to figure out this picture thing... Cheers!


----------



## timberjet (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## azbohunter (Dec 17, 2013)

Glad it turned out well for you, I have had the recipe for a couple years but have procrastinated, now I know I have to try it.

Thanks for the follow up.


----------



## flyinlizard (Dec 17, 2013)

Backstrap is Loin,  the tender loin is a very small cut on the inside of the body cavity along the spine right before the hindquarters.


----------



## jeepdiver (Dec 18, 2013)

Backyardboss said:


> For the one area of choice I used 3 cans of the Chipoltle's.


I may be wrong, but the way I read the recipe, is 2-4 Peppers from A Can, not 2-4 Cans of peppers.  That may be why your heat was off the charts :)


----------



## backyardboss (Dec 18, 2013)

JeepDiver said:


> I may be wrong, but the way I read the recipe, is 2-4 Peppers from A Can, not 2-4 Cans of peppers.  That may be why your heat was off the charts :)









       
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

As that currently famous philosopher would say-  D' OH!!!

Wow. That's what I get for using the old glasses. haha. But you know it's not really over powering, at least not for us, but we eat pretty spicy regularly. Not sure 2-4 peppers would have been enough...And it was more than 2-3 lbs of venison too so that probably helped. Some...

But, YES, good catch and I honestly must have read that recipe at LEAST a dozen times or more. Didn't catch that once.

Note to self-   Pro-tip, kids. You can always add to a dish, it's tough to subtract. Or  the old saying- measure twice, cut once. Wait til the wife hears this one. lol,.


----------

